# Roof Frame/Truss Weak Spot



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to install TV antenna in my attic.

In doing so, I started to inspect my attic which have one of the heat-pump unit in it. I noticed the roof frame/truss configuration and started to plan where I should mount the antenna and feed the coax cable.

In doing so, I start to ponder if I crawl around these roof and stepping on the frame/truss, would there be the roof frame/truss weak spot where I should NOT step on? :confused1: I don't want to break anything.

Thank you!
Nick

Attached is the roof frame/truss of my house.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Gemerally, walking on any part of the bottom chord should be ok. If you can bring up some strips of plywood, you could span over a few trusses and make things even nicer. Usually, the weak spot is when you misstep and land on the ceiling material.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There should not be any "weak" spots. For your own safety it would be a good idea to lay a piece of plywood or OSB down to stand on. If you happen to slip off the truss cord you'll go through the sheetrock.


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

I just want to mention that while I stated the type of roof truss, I am not sure if it is the exact type. My house was built in 2004.

Do you know if any roof truss type do not have any weak point?


----------

